# Trying something different.... beading on...



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Well after my non fur child crashed. My hands were itching to do some work and I knew I couldn't start something major like another dog item because I had to be in bed early for an special appt. 

I decided to try something I've been thinking about for a while, beading on dog outfits. Not sure how this will turn out but so far so good I think.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Their kinda clear beads with silver on the inside. Which I thought would look attractive on this fabric.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks like a lot of work! Neat idea.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

It is, this is day two working on this, lol. If this turns out great, and I'm totally self learning on this one. I cant seem to find any tutorials online for this. But if it turns out great. I will probably put this in my shop for a very high end item. Probably 50 or more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great! I am addicted to beads, I buy more at least once a week.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Looks great! I am addicted to beads, I buy more at least once a week.


LOL sounds like me and fabric. I went through the bead thing too, I had to finally stop myself after four or five 12 box in one box storage things were filled.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to put a limit on my bead buying. My husband gives me 20 bucks, and I can't go over lol! Sometimes I do, but not by much. 
Wholesale Beads and Jewelry Making Supplies - Fire Mountain Gems and Beads
I go here sometimes to shop for my beads because they are reasonable, and have a fixed shipping. But its still easy to go over cause they have great stuff!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> I have to put a limit on my bead buying. My husband gives me 20 bucks, and I can't go over lol! Sometimes I do, but not by much.
> Wholesale Beads and Jewelry Making Supplies - Fire Mountain Gems and Beads
> I go here sometimes to shop for my beads because they are reasonable, and have a fixed shipping. But its still easy to go over cause they have great stuff!


Oh yeah I've shopped through them. I love when they have a huge clearance on beading items. theres also a dollar beading website I've went through too.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I like their swarovski crystals. Those are my favorite.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can spend hours browsing through the Fire Mountain Gems website! The gallery is amazing, really close up pictures of some amazing pieces, and shows you what bits they have used.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Its my favorite! I've looked at others, and its the best place! I ordered from them and when they sent my stuff I got a free sample lol! 4 baseball beads lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait to see the final results! beadin takes a lot of time and patience! :lol:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

It seems to be helping to relax during the night since I mostly do it at night. Its more of a wind down thing for me. Almost half way finished with the skirt.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> It seems to be helping to relax during the night since I mostly do it at night. Its more of a wind down thing for me. Almost half way finished with the skirt.


fantabolous! :toothy8:


----------

